
Wildfire Revealed Hundreds of Blackfoot Sites in Canada - vinnyglennon
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/kenow-fire-blackfoot-archeology-sites-1.4765349
======
dang
Url changed from [https://www.archaeology.org/news/6826-180730-canada-
blackfoo...](https://www.archaeology.org/news/6826-180730-canada-blackfoot-
camps), which points to this.

